
Who pays on the first date? - paupino_masano
https://www.wsj.com/articles/who-pays-on-the-first-date-no-one-knows-anymore-and-its-really-awkward-1498488525
======
twobyfour
As a woman who damn well makes enough to pay my own way (and, honestly, more
than most of the guys I end up on first dates with), I'm insulted by the
assumption that the man pays for the first date. That's an archaic custom that
dates from a time when women weren't expected to have (significant) income
sources. It suggests women can't take care of themselves, which is demeaning.

I for one am looking for an equal partner in life. A guy who won't accept that
dynamic doesn't get a second date. It's actually a great way to filter out
guys who aren't a good fit.

~~~
toyg
The problem is that there are loads of women with the opposite view at yours;
and I'd argue they are still in the majority in most countries. For them, even
the suggestion of splitting the bill means the man is cheap. So the safest
default, for a man, is to go with tradition.

~~~
twobyfour
I suspect the norms also differ from place to place even within a country. I
would not be surprised if going dutch is more typical in NYC and the man
paying is typical in, say, Peoria. Certainly, I've rarely encountered a New
Yorker who's uncomfortable with splitting the bill. So trying to draw broad
enough conclusions to write a universally applicable article about it is
ridiculous.

------
tbirrell
Not-paywalled version: [http://www.cetusnews.com/views/Bkej9jiRXb?title=Who-
Pays-on-...](http://www.cetusnews.com/views/Bkej9jiRXb?title=Who-Pays-on-the-
First-Date)

------
smn1234
paywalled

